# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 93

## eli.naz

سلام دوستان.تا جایی که این مدت از خودم ارزیابی به عمل آوردم امسال نمیتونم رشته مورد علاقمو قبول بشم برای همین تصمیم گرفتم یه برنامه ریزی دقیق و کامل برای کنکور 93 داشته باشم.چون رتبه ای که من میخوام حدود 1000  هستش در صورتی که من الان حدود 6000 آمادگی دارم.
من خودم یه برنامه ریزی کردم به این صورت که هر فصل یا مبحث رو به بازه های 3 روزه تقسیم کردم.یعنی برای مثال فصل ماترس ها رو به 3 روز تقسیم کردم.یک روز برای مطالعه روز دوم برای خلاصه نویسی و روز سوم برای مرور خلاصه ها + تست همون فصل.فصل هایی هم که حجمشون بیشتر هست به 2 یا 3 تا بازه ی 3 روزه تقسیم کردم.مثلا فصل حد رو به 3تا بازه 3 روزه یعنی 9 روز تقسیم کردم یعنی 1/3 فصل رو میخونم روز بعد خلاصه نویسی و روز بعد تست و همینطور ادامه میدم تا کل فصل تموم بشه.با این توصیفات اگر هر روز 2تا مبحث اختصاصی به همراه یک مبحث عمومی بخونم برنامه ام حدود 216 روز میشه.البته بین این 216 روز هم هر چند روز یکبار مثلا هر هفته یکبار کل مباحث هفته گذشته رو مرور میکنم.مرور یعنی خوندن خلاصه نویسی ها به همراه تست زدن.
حالا میخوام بپرسم به نظر شما این روش درسته؟؟؟؟ اگه ایرادی داره یا به نظر شما برناه بهتری هم میشه ریخت بهم بگید.ممنونم.ضمنا تجربی هستم.

----------


## Dr-Amir

> سلام دوستان.تا جایی که این مدت از خودم ارزیابی به عمل آوردم امسال نمیتونم رشته مورد علاقمو قبول بشم برای همین تصمیم گرفتم یه برنامه ریزی دقیق و کامل برای کنکور 93 داشته باشم.چون رتبه ای که من میخوام حدود 1000  هستش در صورتی که من الان حدود 6000 آمادگی دارم.
> من خودم یه برنامه ریزی کردم به این صورت که هر فصل یا مبحث رو به بازه های 3 روزه تقسیم کردم.یعنی برای مثال فصل ماترس ها رو به 3 روز تقسیم کردم.یک روز برای مطالعه روز دوم برای خلاصه نویسی و روز سوم برای مرور خلاصه ها + تست همون فصل.فصل هایی هم که حجمشون بیشتر هست به 2 یا 3 تا بازه ی 3 روزه تقسیم کردم.مثلا فصل حد رو به 3تا بازه 3 روزه یعنی 9 روز تقسیم کردم یعنی 1/3 فصل رو میخونم روز بعد خلاصه نویسی و روز بعد تست و همینطور ادامه میدم تا کل فصل تموم بشه.با این توصیفات اگر هر روز 2تا مبحث اختصاصی به همراه یک مبحث عمومی بخونم برنامه ام حدود 216 روز میشه.البته بین این 216 روز هم هر چند روز یکبار مثلا هر هفته یکبار کل مباحث هفته گذشته رو مرور میکنم.مرور یعنی خوندن خلاصه نویسی ها به همراه تست زدن.
> حالا میخوام بپرسم به نظر شما این روش درسته؟؟؟؟ اگه ایرادی داره یا به نظر شما برناه بهتری هم میشه ریخت بهم بگید.ممنونم.ضمنا تجربی هستم.


سلام دوست عزیز؛وقتی برنامت رو سطحی نگاه میکنم،میبینم خوبه؛ولی برای یه برنامه ی دقیق باید به طور دقیق،علمی و عملی برنامه رو آنالیز کرد؛با یه آنالیز دقیق میشه این رو فهمید که برنامت یه مقدار بر مبنای اعداد و ارقام هست که باید بدونی همیشه اتفاقات اونطوری که فکر میکنی پیش نمیره؛پس برنامت رو باید یه جوری بریزی که وقت جبرانی براش داشته باشی؛طبق برنامه شما اگه یه روز نتونی بخونی،عملا خلاصه و مرور اونها رو هم نداری که این میشه 3 روز ضرر؛پس بجای تکیه بر اعداد و ارقام،یه برنامه ی واقع گرایانه بنویسید که وقت جبرانی توش گنجانده بشه.

در ضمن برای یه فصل هایی مثل فصل 8 پیش دانشگاهی زیست که فصل به نسبت سنگینیه،شما نمیتونید تو یک روز هم تستاش رو بزنید و هم خلاصه هاتونو مرور کنید؛در ضمن یادتون باشه که زدن تست های پشت سر هم(مثلا بگید 6 ساعت تست زیست میزنم) این غیر اصولیه،چون شما ذهنتون بعد از هر چند تا تست(تعدادش برای افراد مختلف فرق میکنه) خسته میشه و به احیا نیاز داره؛پس یکی دیگه از اشتباهاتون توی این برنامه اینه که هر روز میخواید فقط 1 درس(مثلا زیست) رو بخونید که کاملا غیر اصولی هست.شما باید در هر روز حداقل 4  درس مختلف که با توجه به شرایط هر فرد،فرق میکنه(ولی نرم (عموما)اینه که 2 تا 3 تا تخصصی و 1 تا 2 تا عمومی).

پس به نظرم یه فکر مجدد روی برنامه ریزیتون بکنید که وسط سال با مشکل مواجه نشید.

----------


## eli.naz

مرسی از جوابت ولی منظوور من رو درست متوجه نشدی.من نمیخوام همه مباحث رو 3 روزه بخونم.به مثالم توجه کن : مثلا فصل اول زیست سال سوم رو 1 روز میخونم 1 روز خلاصه نویسی و یک روز هم مرور خلاصه ها و تست زدن ولی برای فصل 8 که حجمش زیاد هست روز اول 1/3 فصل میخونم روز دوم خلاصه اون 1/3 رو  مینویسم و روز سوم خلاصه رو مرور میکنم و تست اون 1/3 رو میزنم. و همینطور ادامه میدم تا 3 روز بعدی 1/3 دوم رو اجرا کنم و..... 3 روز سوم 1/3 سوم رو اجرا کنم.امیدوارم متوجه شده باشی.در ضمن نمیخوام هر روز یه درس رو بخونم.برنامم اینجوریه که 2تا اختصاصی با 1 عمومی روزانه میخونم.
یه مساله دیگه اینکه میخوام تابستون پایه رو مرور کنم پاییز پایه و پیش 1 و زمستون پایه و پیش 2 -   اردیبهشت و فروردین پایه و پیش با هم و خرداد هم فقط آزمون
حالا نظرتون چیه؟

----------


## Mr.Emadi

خووب دوست خوبم منظور آقا امیر اینه ک برنامه ریزی عددی خیلی درست نیست

چون ممکنه ی مشکلی براتون پیش بیاد نتونید تو ی روز بخونید مبحث مورد نظرتونو در این صورت دو روز بعد شما هم هیچی میشه

موفق باشی

----------


## eli.naz

> خووب دوست خوبم منظور آقا امیر اینه ک برنامه ریزی عددی خیلی درست نیست
> 
> چون ممکنه ی مشکلی براتون پیش بیاد نتونید تو ی روز بخونید مبحث مورد نظرتونو در این صورت دو روز بعد شما هم هیچی میشه
> 
> موفق باشی


خوب نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## h25os12

وای که چقدر برنامه ریزی خوبه...وای که چقدر امید خوبه...وای خدا..چقدر شروع دوباره باحاله...جیگره...میشینی واسه خودت برنامه میریزی که فلان روز بشینی فلان فصل رو بخونی و فلان روز این کار رو بکنی و....ولی یه بار میشه که چند روز که میگذره یا شایدم چن هفته میبینی نه بابا این بدرد نمیخوره...بریم یه برنامه ریزی دیگه بریزیم و .....باز روز از نو روزی از نو و ....نمیخوام بگم برنامت بده..یا خوبه...منظورم از این حرفا اصن خوب یا بد بودن برنامه ریزیت نی...منظورم چیزه دیگه ای...منظورم چیزیه که بینهایت از برنامه ریزی مهمتره...منظورم عمل کردن نیس...نه بابا عمل کردن کیلو چن..؟؟؟منظورم فوق ما بشر و ماصوت و ماورا و.....عمل کردنه...منظورم اراده ی ماورا قویه...... :4:

----------


## Dr-Amir

> مرسی از جوابت ولی منظوور من رو درست متوجه نشدی.من نمیخوام همه مباحث رو 3 روزه بخونم.به مثالم توجه کن : مثلا فصل اول زیست سال سوم رو 1 روز میخونم 1 روز خلاصه نویسی و یک روز هم مرور خلاصه ها و تست زدن ولی برای فصل 8 که حجمش زیاد هست روز اول 1/3 فصل میخونم روز دوم خلاصه اون 1/3 رو  مینویسم و روز سوم خلاصه رو مرور میکنم و تست اون 1/3 رو میزنم. و همینطور ادامه میدم تا 3 روز بعدی 1/3 دوم رو اجرا کنم و..... 3 روز سوم 1/3 سوم رو اجرا کنم.امیدوارم متوجه شده باشی.در ضمن نمیخوام هر روز یه درس رو بخونم.برنامم اینجوریه که 2تا اختصاصی با 1 عمومی روزانه میخونم.
> یه مساله دیگه اینکه میخوام تابستون پایه رو مرور کنم پاییز پایه و پیش 1 و زمستون پایه و پیش 2 -   اردیبهشت و فروردین پایه و پیش با هم و خرداد هم فقط آزمون
> حالا نظرتون چیه؟


مرسی از مهرداد جان که حرف منو روشن تر کرد...

اینجوری که شما میگی کلا 4 بار پایه و 2 بار پیش رو میتونی بخونی،4 بار و 2 بار برای یه رتبه ی شاخ کمه؛باید خیلی بیشتر از این خوند به خصوص زیست رو که جملات کتاب خیلی مهمه؛اغلب،برخی و این قید ها...پس یه ذره باید بیشتر خوند....
به نظر من اگه هدفت رتبه ای هست که انتخاب رشته اول قبول بشی،پس یه مقدار به خودتون بیشتر سختی بدید که بعدا ضرر نمیکنید...

در ضمن شما داری یک شمای کلی از برنامتون میدی،درصورتی که برای برنامه ریزی دقیق باید ریز شد تو روزا و ساعت ها تا بشه یه برنامه رو آنالیز کزد که خوبه یا نه...

----------


## Mr.Emadi

این برنامه ی منه ک خیلی دنبالش رفتم از خیلیا نظر خواستم

همه گفتن تو ی ازمون آزمایشی شرکت کن با برنامش پیش برو

شما هم به نظرم این کارو کنی خوبه

چون با اون ازمونا هم میشه جمع بندی کرد و هم چند بار خوند

من قلمچی رو پیشنهاد میکنم،چون گزینه 2 امسال بودم 

فاصله ازمونا زیاده حجم مباحث زیاد و سوالات خیلی سخت ک خیلی سوالاتش از کتاب درسی خودمون نیست

مثلا چندین تست از دیفرانسیل و چن تست فیزیک هالیدی

قلمچی سوالات استاندارد تره،برنامه ریزیشم خوبه

----------

